# apexi s-afc 2 on vg30et



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

has anyone ever installed one of these on a 89-94 maxima with the vg30e or maybe a 84-89 300zx with the vg30et?? i need to know which maf setting to use and if you've installed one on a maxima which wires to use. thanks in advance.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

ALL Nissan vehicles are hotwire type MAFS. The throttle voltage should be low to high, as in the arrow points up. You can check this by doing a sensor voltage test using the S-AFC before actually tutning the car on. Just go to the sensor test voltage screen with the key in the on position and the engine off. See what the voltage reads at no throttle, and then begin applying it. If it goes up, so should the arrow, if the voltage decreases, the arrow should point down.
John


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

i have all of that figured out. what i don't have figured out is the numbers you are supposed to set for the hotwire maf. there is a first set of numbers which you have to have correct for it to know what maf and ecu you are using. the second second set you leave at 1 and 1 unless you are lucky enough to have a skyline.


----------

